# Cfls Bud



## slowmo77 (May 24, 2008)

heres a pic of a bud grow under cfls. its not to bad. i had to cut it early due to an unplanned situation but its still bud.


----------



## snuggles (May 24, 2008)

Nice MO, hope all is well. Looks very nice


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 25, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2008)

*Great job mang. :aok: Not bad at all and it's FREE! :hubba: *


----------



## massproducer (May 25, 2008)

looks great, I agree, there is nothing better then the free bud you grow, great work


----------



## Melissa (May 25, 2008)

*nice :48:*


----------



## slowmo77 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. in the process of building a new grow box for flowering gonna install my hps soon. if i can get buds like this with cfls then i can't wait to see what the hps does.. is it possiable to have to much light? i ask because my new flowering box will be 4 square feet and i have a 400 watt hps. im worried about the light being to intense in such a small area.


----------



## snuggles (May 25, 2008)

I think you would be fine, let the experts tell you the same though...I would do it but it doesn't mean it's good for them LOL.


----------



## Thorn (May 25, 2008)

thats a wicked looking bud! I wanna get me some of that, well done


----------



## smokybear (May 25, 2008)

Great results using cfls. Nice work. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## liermam (May 26, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. in the process of building a new grow box for flowering gonna install my hps soon. if i can get buds like this with cfls then i can't wait to see what the hps does.. is it possiable to have to much light? i ask because my new flowering box will be 4 square feet and i have a 400 watt hps. im worried about the light being to intense in such a small area.



I currently have a 400watt 55,000 lumen lamp in a 2' x 3' area, 5.8sq ft to be exact. I have a luminosity of about 9,800lm/sq ft. Let me tell you, heat issues are a huge *****. Over-illumination is not that easy to get away with. But if you can adequately cool and run everything, you will notice a huge difference. Even with my lamp 24 inches away, plants stay tight and compact, with just centimeters between each node on the stem. No searching for light here, sir!

But at the same time, if you have the option of building your own box, why not just make more room for more plants? It will make heat management much easier, you'll still have more than ample light, and you of course produce more bud.


----------



## slowmo77 (May 26, 2008)

the area im gonna place the grow box only allows so much room. so my new box will be 2.6 x 2.6 x 5 this box will be for flowering only. should be plenty for a 4 plant rotation. the bud in the picture was a whole plant cut off at the ground. so 4 of those should fit fine. i hope


----------



## slowmo77 (May 28, 2008)

ok so today i took a small bud that was dry enough to smoke and packed a bowl, harsh is an under statement bud over all it got me stoned and it lasted for a bit, so it turned out ok despite the early harvest.


----------



## stoner 420 (May 29, 2008)

that is a great harvest man u can do alot with cfls if it is done is a small area that is great congrats..


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

put that in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 20, 2008)

You should be fine. I have a 400 watt MH/HPS light in a 5x5x8 room and the heat my light puts off is crazy. You must have good vent ventilation.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 20, 2008)

What kind of CFL setup?How many, wattage,what K,lumens and such?
Im curious because i am doing my 1st indoor grow with CFL's.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 25, 2008)

Yikes slowmo, im using a 1000w hps in a 3.5x3.5 area! talk about overkill, i better have some huge buds!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> What kind of CFL setup?How many, wattage,what K,lumens and such?
> Im curious because i am doing my 1st indoor grow with CFL's.



Where did ya go bro? Im using CFL's(14,000 lumens in 2.5sf) right now,small grow,soon as i get back home(out a town worken)im gonna set up an 8 Flora tube setup that has red and blue spectrum mix, almost 30,000 lumens. New stuff,,guy said it works great. Good luck.


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 25, 2008)

sorry about that.. this is an old thread and i missed it when it came around every time. when i grew that one i only had a few cfls. that one was grown with 3 of 42 watt 2700k 2700 lumens per bulb. each bulb was in its own reflector above and around the plant.. grown 12/12 from bagseed. i hadno grow room then just light around plants in the bottom of my closet. 

when i stopped usin cfls i had 17 42 watt 2700k bulbs in a 2x2x4 box. worked great.. i just wanted to try out the $20 hps and so far its nice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2008)

Dude,,I am so pissed. I just typed a bunch of **** for nothing(Server Problem)
Pretty much, just said thanks.


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 25, 2008)

you get use to it


----------

